# "No Sir, I DON'T like it!"



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Cool Points awarded to whoever can name where that line came from....

Anyway, I REALLY hate the gas cap on the '04. Looks simple enough, but it never fails to make me look like a nimrod standing there trying to latch it back.....

Aussies...:lol:


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Just put some Vecro on the back of the door and the side of the cap.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

SnKGoat said:


> Cool Points awarded to whoever can name where that line came from....


The horse from Ren & Stempy. How many points do I get?


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*100 Cool Points*

:lol: Hunnerd dude. Good call.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

:cool


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

I had problems with my gas cap also. The trick is to not push, just turn gently and it will click and do the work itself.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

"Whats great for a snack and fits on your back..." *sigh* they dont make good quality programing anymore.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

LYNMUP said:


> The horse from Ren & Stempy. How many points do I get?


Don't forget POWDERED TOAST MAN!!


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

What rolls down stairs
alone or in pairs,
and over your neighbor's dog?
What's great for a snack,
And fits on your back?
It's log, log, log

It's log, it's log,
It's big, it's heavy, it's wood.
It's log, it's log, it's better than bad, it's good."

Everyone wants a log
You're gonna love it, log
Come on and get your log
Everyone needs a log
log log log

*whistle*
LOG, FROM BLAMMO!


----------



## Fat_Nick (Mar 14, 2007)

Powdered Toast Man, AWESOME! Ren and Stimpy were a thousand times funnier than Bevis and Butthead! Thank gawd for dvd's!


----------



## terryk (Feb 17, 2006)

"Call the police......"


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

How can you mention Ren & Stimpy with out talking about the Happy Happy Joy Joy song? I should teach all your grand mothers to suck eggs.


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

Greatest show ever. Period. Dont wizz on the electric fence. Squeak I tell you SQUEAK! We've got to hurry before they turn the marmosets loose on us!

Excellent.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Here we go:
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2013218559


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

is it sad or funny that we all watched that show and loved it?? YOU IDIIIOOOT!!! :lol:


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

foxtrot7 said:


> "Whats great for a snack and fits on your back..." *sigh* they dont make good quality programing anymore.


Yeah they do. 4 words: Aqua Teen Hunger Force! only 15 minutes but I'm rolling on the floor the whole time. :lol:


----------



## squrtdog50 (Jan 22, 2005)

"Would you like to buy a rubber nipple?" Now thats a good one!:rofl:


----------

